# Top10 eurer Lieblingscelebs....mit wertung!



## rise (27 März 2007)

So da ich die Idee auf einem anderen Board gesehen habe und sie absolut klasse find hab ich mir gedacht kann man auch hier mal probieren:
Würde mich als "Leiter" bzw. Auszähler sehr gern zur Verfügung stellen.
Denk mal da hat keiner was dagegen da dies mit Arbeit verbunden ist...LOL!

es ist egal ob Male oder Female Celeb.Ich trenn das dann.es werden also 2 Listen gemacht!


REGELN:Schreibt einfach eure TOP10 in dieses Topic hier hinein.Bei 3 neuen Wertungen mache ich zum ersten Mal eine Zusammenfasung.
Die Wertung läuft folgendermassen ab:
Bewertungssystem
Platz 1 = 10 Punkte
Platz 2 = 9 Punkte
Platz 3 = 8 Punkte
Platz 4 = 7 Punkte
Platz 5 = 6 Punkte
Platz 6 = 5 Punkte
Platz 7 = 4 Punkte
Platz 8 = 3 Punkte
Platz 9 = 2 Punkte
Platz 10 = 1 Punkt

Hoffe auf eine rege Anteilnahme!Lasst den schönsten Celeb gewinnen! 

Also ich fang mal an. 

1....Sophie Marceau
2.....Anna Kournikova
3.....Alizee
4.....Tatjana Simic
5.....Christiane Paul
6.....Christine Neubauer
7.....Danielle Harris
8.....Collien Fernandez
9.....Allyssa Milano
10....Alexandra Maria Lara


----------



## icks-Tina (27 März 2007)

1. Bai Ling
2. Armand Assante
3. Paris Hilton
4. Tom Hanks
5. Carmen Electra
6. Marketa
7. Pink
8. Nicki Hilton
9. Jodie Foster
10. Sonja Kraus


----------



## rise (27 März 2007)

1. kleine Zusammenfassung...

Female Celebs 


1.Sharon Stone | 10 
1.Bai Ling | 10 
1.Sophie Marceau | 10

4.Carmen Electra 9
4.Bettina Cramer 9
4.Anna Kournikova 9

7.Alizee 8
7.Dita van Teese 8
7.Paris Hilton 8

10.Tatjana Simic 7
10.Heidi Klum 7

12.Christiane Paul 6
12.Halle Berry 6
12.Sonya Kraus 6

15.Christine Neubauer 5
15.Marketa 5

17.Danielle Harris 4
17.Helen Hunt 4
17.Pink 4

20.Nicki Hilton 3
20.Collien Fernandez 3

22.Allyssa Milano 2
22.Christina Aguilera 2
22.Jodie Foster 2

25.Alexandra Maria Lara 1
25.Jeanette Biedermann 1


Male celebs

1.Armand Aussante 9
2.Tom Hanks 7

Die Tabelle wird ordentlicher gestaltet wenn ich mehr Zeit habe...


----------



## Spezi30 (27 März 2007)

1 Josefine Preuß
2 Karoline Herfurth
3 Anja Knauer
4 Jasmin Schwiers
5 Anna Voy Kunith
6 Katherine Heigl
7 Sophie Rogall
8 Sandra Bullock
9 Felicitas Woll
10 Annika Kipp

naja so ungefähr. ;-)

viel spaß beim auswerten


----------



## Fr33chen (27 März 2007)

Super Idee 


Jessica Alba
Anna Kournikova
Heidi Klum
Cameron Diaz
Collien Fernandes
Halle Berry
Eva Mendes
Estella Warren
Charlize Theron
Julia Roberts

Denk ich mal so ungefähr.

Wobei sich das immer ein wenig ändert


----------



## eppic (28 März 2007)

dann werd ich auch mal 

1. not available
2. Yulia Volkova
3. Alizée
4. Paula Schramm
5. not available
6. Natalie Portman
7. Avril Lavigne
8. not available
9. Rihanna
10. Jojo Levesque


----------



## rise (28 März 2007)

eppic schrieb:


> dann werd ich auch mal
> 
> 1. not available
> 2. Yulia Volkova
> ...



Wer ist "not available"..? habe ausserdem Jordan Capri vermisst in deiner Liste.


----------



## eppic (28 März 2007)

rise schrieb:


> Wer ist "not available"..? habe ausserdem Jordan Capri vermisst in deiner Liste.


rate mal wer nr 1 is  

allerdings sie ist ja kein wirklicher celeb, somit auch nich in der liste, sonder nur ein platzhaler


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Apr. 2007)

*Threat raufhol*

Was ist los Leute? Postet doch mal eure Top 10!
Wär doch gar nicht so uninteressant, oder? Denn das immer Jeanette in Deutschen Toplisten auf Platz 1 ist, versteh ich nicht.

Wollt ihr diesen Fehler auf ewig so lassen? 

mfg


----------



## Muli (10 Apr. 2007)

Dann will ich mich hier als Cheffe und Communityspender auch mal mit einbringen, wobei ich eine Rangliste immer schwierig finde ...

Würde ja am liebsten 10 erste Plätze vergeben 

1. Annemarie Warnkross
2. Monica Bellucci
3. Jessica Alba
4. Eva Mendez
5. Christina Aguilera
6. Eva Longoria
7. Verona Pooth
8. Charlotte Engelhardt
9. Sonja Zietlow
10. Nelly Furtado


Lieben Gruß und weiter so!


----------



## Walt (12 Apr. 2007)

Hi rise! 

schön, dass Du auch auf diesem Board eine TOP 10 aufmachst. Werde gleich meine Wertung abgeben!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (12 Apr. 2007)

Und hier meine aktuelle Hitliste, Stand 12.04.2007 (schwankt ständig, deshalb ist es gut möglich, dass ich später ein weiteres Voting abgebe):

1. Alyssa Milano
2. Sophie Marceau
3. Anneke Dürkopp
4. Inez Björg David
5. Tanja Anna Wenzel
6. Jessica Alba
7. Angelina Jolie
8. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen
9. Verona Pooth
10. Leah Remini

Viel Erfolg auch den TOP 10 in diesem Board. 

Gebt Eure Votings auch dort ab:

http://www.german-high-society.com/showthread.php?t=7920&page=19

http://www.german-high-society.com/showthread.php?t=42779

http://www.german-high-society.com/showthread.php?p=290249#post290249

Ich hoffe, diese Links sind hier erlaubt, wenn nicht bitte entfernen!

Gruß und Dank an alle Votings-Fans
Walt


----------



## rise (16 Apr. 2007)

Hi Walt....

Hab extra das Board net hingeschrieben aber das hast du ja jetzt nachgeholt...

Schön das du dich auch hier beteiligst.

Habe leider wegen privater Probs sehr sehr wenig Zeit aber das gibt sich Mitte Mai wieder!

Dann werd ich das hier auch wieder auf den neuesten Stand bringen.


----------



## micha03r (2 Mai 2007)

okay,also:
1.Christina Aguilera
2.Reiko Aleysworth
3.Jessica Beal 
4.halle Berry
5.Nikki Cox
6.Leslie Bibb
7.Kelly Carlson 
8.Tia Carrere
9.Courteney Cox
10.Stacey Dash


----------



## weissi86 (11 Mai 2007)

1. Nelly Furtado
2. Jessica Alba
3. Gülcan Karahanci
4. Michelle Trachtenberg
5. Shakira
6. Collien Fernandes
7. Anne Menden
8. Josefine Preuß
9. Vanessa Struhler
10. Arzu Bazman


----------



## beverly (11 Mai 2007)

1.Kylie Minogue
2.Collien Fernandes
3.Jeri Ryan
4.Elle McPherson
5.Halle Berry
6.Alexandra Kamp
7.Uma Thurman
8.Nikki Cox
9.Heidi Klum
10.Britt Reinecke


----------



## PRESHA (12 Mai 2007)

1 Dita von Teese
2 Monica Bellucci
3 Shannen Doherty
4 Penelope Cruz
5 Nikki Cox
6 Kirsten Dunst
7 Salma Hayek
8 Natalie Portman
9 Eva Longoria
10 Halle Berry


----------



## mark lutz (22 Mai 2007)

1 tina ruland
2 dorkas kiefer
3 jasmin wagner
4 franziska van almsick
5 magdalena brzeska
6 verona feldbusch
7 christina applegate
8 sonja kraus
9 barbara schöneberger
10 singa gätgens


----------



## Fr33chen (22 Mai 2007)

*Platz 1-10 (10xPic)*

Ich übernehme mal eine kurze Zwischenbilanz (Sorry  ), inkl. HQ-Pic als Vorschau:


Jessica Alba (31 Punkte)
Jessica Marie Alba (* 28. April 1981 in Pomona, Kalifornien, USA) ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin.
Alba wurde im Jahr 2000 durch die Rolle der Max Guevera in der Science-Fiction Fernsehserie Dark Angel bekannt.




Halle Berry (25 Punkte)
Halle Maria Berry (* 14. August 1966 in Cleveland, Ohio) ist eine US-amerikanische Schauspielerin.




Collien Fernandez (23 Punkte)
Collien Fernandes (* 26. September 1981 in Hamburg) ist eine deutsche Fernsehmoderatorin und Schauspielerin.




Sophie Marceau (19 Punkte)
Sophie Marceau (* 17. November 1966 in Paris; eigentlich: Sophie Danièle Sylvie Maupu) ist eine französische Schauspielerin.




Anna Kournikova (18 Punkte)
Anna Sergejewna Kurnikowa (wiss. Transliteration Anna Sergejevna Kurnikova; * 7. Juni 1981 in Moskau, Russland) ist eine ehemalige russische Profi-Tennisspielerin.




Christina Aguilera (18 Punkte)
Christina Maria Aguilera (* 18. Dezember 1980 in Staten Island, New York) ist eine US-amerikanische Popsängerin. Bekannt wurde sie als Moderatorin des Mickey Mouse Club. Sie ist seit dem 19. November 2005 mit Jordan Bratman verheiratet.




Dita van Teese (18 Punkte)
Dita Von Teese (geboren als Heather Renée Sweet op 28 september, 1972) is een Amerikaans model en actrice.




Monica Bellucci (18 Punkte)
Monica Bellucci (* 30. September 1964 in Città di Castello, Umbrien, Italien) ist eine bekannte italienische Filmschauspielerin.




Heidi Klum (17 Punkte)
Heidi Klum (* 1. Juni 1973 in Bergisch Gladbach) ist ein deutsches Mannequin und eines der international erfolgreichsten Fotomodelle.




Alizee (16 Punkte)
Alizée Jacotey (* 21. August 1984 in Ajaccio, Korsika, Frankreich) ist eine französische Sängerin.




Alle Angaben und Bilder wie immer ohne Gewähr


----------



## rise (28 Mai 2007)

Da es diesen weitaus besseren Topic bzw. Beitrag gibt mit Votings usw. halte ich diesen Beitrag für ein wenig uberflüssig.
Deswegen closed.Eure Wertungen bzw. Votings bitte hier abgeben!

http://www.celebboard.net/celeb-of-the-month/t-celeb-of-the-month-mai-2007-page3-15963.html#post55470


Dankeschön!:thumbup:


----------

